# Does anyone know what are some of the cheapest areas to live on the outskirts of Rome?



## OrangeMomentum (6 d ago)

I need somewhere cheap that I can commute into the city from. Thought?


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Rent? Buy? Commute into the centre? How cheap? Even the city centre would be cheap compared to SF.

If you're commuting into the city centre I'd look along the rail line. Either south to Anzio/Nettuno. Or west towards Ostia along the metro. You could also look at the northern line that heads towards Viterbo.

There are places in Anzio that don't cost much more than a car not far from the station.


----------



## niccobella410 (5 d ago)

Ostia or Latina area ... join this group and ask the members Expats living in Rome | Facebook They can give you feedback from experience


----------

